# MES left in the rain



## lu1847 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I did it. I fell asleep during a smoke last week and we got rain.  The MES  had power the next morning so I figured no harm no foul.  Today I tried smoking ribs and I set the MES to 220 and it read 225 but meat probe read 190 and mav read 188.  Normally my MES is within a few degrees  now it says 275 but it's only 214. Am I ruined?  It just dosent seem to want to get to temp.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2012)

lu, evening....  Set it to 225 and let her run....maybe for 24 hrs or more.... stuff will dry out eventually.... As long as all is working, probably water on the wires connected to temp probes and that will give a false reading until dried out.....  Dave


----------



## lu1847 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Dave.  I'm gonna let her run all night and next week we will se if I'm back in business.


----------



## deltadude (Jun 20, 2012)

This advice is a little late sorry... 

The controller you can help dry out by placing it under a warm light and a small fan to circulate air, even covering with a large cardboard box, getting the temp up to around 90º, and leave it for a few hours so that heat gets deep inside.  At that temp you won't damage anything.

The MES isn't a water tight sealed unit, if your MES was exposed to a lot of rain / water, several things, beside wires could be wet.  The insulation inside the cabinet could be wet, and of course electric connectors.  The only solution there, would be to take the back cover off and make sure everything is dry.

It all depends on how much water your MES was exposed to.   Good luck, hope you get it working 100%


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2012)

How's it doing?


----------



## smokin' meat (Jun 25, 2012)

lu hows the unit doing. has it dried out yet.  update please.


----------



## lu1847 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys! I didn't get a chance to use the smoker this weekend.  I bought a brand-new boat.   So we were pretty busy playing with that.  I'm going to try it this weekend for sure. I have some snacks sticks to make. I think part of my problem may have been the oversized drip pan I put in.  It was a real tight fit just to get it in the smoker.  I think that was taking all the heat and that's why I couldn't get my smoker past 212.  I'll know for sure this weekend though.  I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## tromaron (Jun 26, 2012)

lu1847 said:


> I think part of my problem may have been the oversized drip pan I put in. It was a real tight fit just to get it in the smoker. I think that was taking all the heat and that's why I couldn't get my smoker past 212.


That'll do it.  I did the same thing before.


----------

